# Swarm catch is gone!



## Edaw (Jan 29, 2013)

I had the privilege of catching my first swarm of bees in Southern IL yesterday. Brought them home (about 15-20 miles) and my mentor told me to place them right next to my other 2 hives. It was at least a double medium size swarm. I went out this morning to replace one frame (taken out to allow room), and put in some sugar water. There was a large amount of bees flying overhead and what looked to be a good bit of fighting on the neighboring hives. However there was still a ton of bees in the brood box. I came back this evening to place a brick on the box and they were all gone. 
However I did notice that one of my other hives was very active (internal buzzing), still after dark so I popped the cover and there seemed to bee a greater number of bees in that hive than a few days previous. I had just placed a new queen cell in the hive about a week ago (just FYI). I am going out tomorrow morning to look and see if I can find them balled up somewhere, but is it possible that they went into the other hive? There are no dead bees out front. So if they did they didn't slaughter very many of the existing hive.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I have hived a couple of swarms, 5 minutes later away they go. It happen, good luck on finding them again.


----------



## Edaw (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats what I was afraid of.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

To increase the odds of having a swarm stay, find the queen(s) and cage them. Install a queen into the the hive as if it was a package install. Or put a queen excluder (in this case a queen includer) under the bottom box and above the bottom board. Make sure to screen off the vent hole in the inner cover.


----------



## Edaw (Jan 29, 2013)

I actually did have a queen excluder on the bottom however I did not put a screen over the vent hole. What is this for?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

a screen over the vent prevents the queen from getting out that way, however often time a queen slims down for flying when swarming. and she is able to get through an excluder. a virgin can do it without any trouble. next time lock them down with a couple frames of brood.


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

I have had luck installing swarms at night, with empty brood comb, propolis ticture on the side, cotton swab of LGO on inside. I am two for two with this.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

The best way to catch and hold a swarm, IMO, is to give them a frame of young larvae. Try it sometime by holding that frame up to the swarm and watch the bees' reaction.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

i just put a few frames with a little honey in them then don't bother them, seems to work fine.


----------



## Edaw (Jan 29, 2013)

I had read a lot about putting brood or honey in there for them, however this is my first year and the two hives I have are just beginning as well, so I hated to risk doing that at the expense of the hives I already had. And I don't have and other drawn comb. If I catch another I may take that chance though.


----------

